
Microsoft looks to reinvent the desktop PC - BanzaiTokyo
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/26/13402546/microsoft-event-preview-surface-desktop-pc-laptop
======
andrewvijay
Hope they do the pricing properly this time. A computer for everyone must be
affordable by everyone.

